# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  25 KW RF LINEAR AM

## MASTER RF POWER

[b]ΤΟΝΕΟ[ΥΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ]ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΥMASTER

RFLINEAR25KW[/b]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]


[/align][img][align=center] 









studio+DEKTES




ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ  ΙΣΧΥΟΣ



ΚΕΡΑΙΑ  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## chip

Η ΔΕΗ πόσο πάει το Δίμηνο με αυτό το θηρίο?

----------


## chip

:Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## itta-vitta

Μπράβο σου φίλε, ωραίο μηχάνημα.
Βλέπω επιτέλους κάποιον με μεγάλη ισχύ που έχει σωστή κεραία, γραμμή μεταφορας, γέφυρα και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται για σωστή εκπομπή. 
Όχι σαν μερικούς που βρήκαν με 10 $ τις gk71, έβαλαν επάνω σ' ένα σασί καμμιά 10ριά τις έδωσαν και μερικά κβ και έκαναν μηχάνημα. και σου λέει ο άλλος βγάζω 5κβαττ, με ελ στην έξοδο, χωρίς γραμμή μεταφοράς και χωρίς να μετρήσει τι βγάζει. Πως βγαίνουν ρε φίλε τα κιλοβάτ του λέω; Τόσα βγάζουν οι λυχνίες μου λέει. Γιατί ακούγομαι σ' όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## tzitzikas

για σου MASTER RF POWER κιλοβατώρα. απιστευτο το μηχανακι. διαμόρφωση πως θα κανεις?? δε πιστευω απο ανοδο? ειδα έχει και PLL. τι λενε τα ΠΛΛ του Τάσοθ του Επιστήμονα?
ωραια ειναι η εικονα με το s-meter που σπαει η βελόνα. οταν το βγαλεις στο αερα πες να σε ακουσουμε εδω βορεια.

----------


## xazopartalos

Αντε και καλες μετρησεις στο ρολοι της ΔΕΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnan45

Γεια σου  MASTER  με τις σπασμένες βελόνες των  S METER πότε θα μετρήσουμε την kilovatiki  ισχύ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσο κόστισε όλο αυτό το θηρίο;  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## radioamateur

Τι προστασίες έχετε βάλει στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα;Φαντάζομαι ότι το συγκεκριμένο τερατάκι λειτουργεί με τριφασικό.Πόσα watts οδήγηση θέλει;
Αυτές οι εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες αν και μου θυμίζουν ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας είναι μια πραγματικότητα και αξίζετε τα συγχαρητήρια μου για το δημιουργημα σας!!!

----------


## siolosni

daskale esy???

----------


## qaggelos

Μπράβο! εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή  :Shocked:  . Πότε με το καλό στον αέρα;;   :Question:

----------


## MASTER RF POWER

> Μπράβο! εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή  . Πότε με το καλό στον αέρα;;



*

ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩΣΣ.............*

----------


## sakis13

Αντε και καλες μετρησεις στο ρολοι της ΔΕΗ Μπράβο Πότε με το καλό στον αέρα.
Na σε ακουσουμε και στον Ν.Εβρου...
Καποτε ειχα και εγω 3kw..

----------


## GREG

Θα ψοφησουμε ολοι μας ......  βγαλτε κιλοβατ στα κεφαλια μας...
φαντασου ολοι εδω μεσα να φτιαξουν απο ενα τετοιο πραγμα (αφου 
πουλησουν και τα βρακια τους) βαλε κινητη τηλεφονια βαλε απειρους
νομιμους , παρανομους ραδιοφονικους ,τηλεοπτικους, σταθμους
και οτι αλλη καρκινογονα ακτινοβολια μπορεις να φανταστεις...ολα 
αυτα που πανε .....μα στη κουρουπα μας βεβαια....SORRY εαν δυσαρεστω 
καποιους  με τη γνομη μου μα επιτρεψτε μου να τη λεω ...ενταξει ειπαμε..
κιλοβατ αλλα εως ενος σημειου.....????
εχετε καθολου αναλογιστει....την απιστευτη αυξηση της γαμοασθενειας...ολα τα νοσοκομεια 
εχουν φτιαξει  αναλογα τμηματα ενω πριν δεν ειχαν (πχ στην Αθηνα ηταν μονο ο Αγιος Σαββας)
θα μου πεις εγω φταιω .....ΟΧΙ ολοι φταιμε λιγο η πολυ ο καθενας μας

SORRY εαν σας χαλασα τη διαθεση....

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εγώ προτείνω το πασίγνωστο "μέτρον άριστον" που πολύ μας λείπει τώρα τελευταία...

----------


## electron

Σαφώς και το μέτρο ποτέ δεν έβλαψε,ωστόσο αν μπορώ να καταλάβω σωστά από τις φωτογραφίες,ο MASTER RF POWER έχει την κεραία του σε απομακρυσμένη μή κατοικημένη περιοχή επομένως δεν πρέπει να επιβαρύνει κάποιον ή κάποιους.

----------


## thanos

Περισσοτερο καρκινο προκαλουμε πηγαινοντας για τσιγαρα με το αυτοκινητο,φτιαχνοντας ενα σπιτι απο τσιμεντο και γενικα χρησιμοποιωντας ενα σωρο χημικες ουσιες χωρις μετρο και μαλιστα για τις οποιες δε γνωριζουμε το παραμικρο για τις επιπτωσεις τους στην υγεια ουτε καν υποψιαζομαστε... αλλα αυτα δε τα λεει κανεις μονο οι ακτινοβολιες ειναι τρεντι τελευταια...για τη συμπεριφορα και την επιδραση των στο ανθρωπινο σωμα εχουμε παρα πολλες πληροφοριες εστω και θεωρητικα.  :frown:  
  Παντως απο δω και περα θα το σκεφτομαι πριν αναψω το ματι της κουζινας βγαζει 1κW Ιnfrared !!!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## antonis_p

> Περισσοτερο καρκινο προκαλουμε πηγαινοντας για τσιγαρα με το αυτοκινητο,
> φτιαχνοντας ενα σπιτι απο τσιμεντο και γενικα χρησιμοποιωντας ενα σωρο χημικες ουσιες χωρις μετρο



αυτα που αναφέρεις μπορει να προκαλουν 1002 κακά,
αλλά αποπροσανατολίζεται η κουβέντα από αυτό
που ανέφερε ο greg.
Δεν θα καταλήξει πουθενα η κουβέντα αν ο καθενας αναφέρει κάτι που ξέρει
πως αρρωσταίνει ή κάνει κακό στην υγεία!
Ούτε είναι λογικό να αποδέχεσαι την υπαρξη ενός κακού
γιατί υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο!

----------


## antonis_x

μπραβο  :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:  
εχεις σκεφτει την καταναλωση αυτου του θηριου ή εχεις δικο σου υποσταθμο της δεη?  :Laughing:

----------


## SV8AWD

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ  ΤΟ  ΙΔΙΟ  ΝΙΩΘΕΙ  ΚΑΙ  Ο  ΚΟΝΤΟΣ  ΜΕ  ΤΟΝ  ΨΗΛΟ  ΠΟΥ  ΠΕΡΠΑΤΟΥΝ  ΣΤΗΝ  ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ.
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ  ΚΑΙ  ΚΑΤΙ  ΠΡΕΠΕΙ  ΝΑ  ΚΑΝΕΙ  ΓΙΑ  ΝΑ  ΤΟΝ  ΔΟΥΝ  ΚΑΙ  ΑΥΤΟΝ,ΤΟΣΟΣ  ΚΟΣΜΟΣ  ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.
ΞΥΛΟΠΟΔΑΡΑ  ΘΑ  ΦΟΡΕΣΕΙ,ΚΙΑΜΑ  ΣΠΑΣΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Έχετε ποτέ σκεφτεί τις υπέρογκες ισχύς εκπομπής που εκπέμπονται από Υμηττό;

----------


## MASTER RF POWER

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## jeik

Νομιζω  οτι  πολλοι  κανουν  τα  μηχανηματα  με  μερακι  , αλλα  δεν  ειναι  η  εκπομπη  το  ζητουμενο .Ειναι  η  ευχαριστηση  της  κατασκευης.

Εγω  αν  ειχα  αυτο  το  εργαλειο  θα  το  ανοιγα  καποιο  βραδυ  ετσι  για  δοκιμη  θα  εκανα  συνομιλιες  με  ολον  τον  κοσμο  και  θα  το  εκλεινα  για  παντα , αρκει  να  ξερω  οτι  υπαρχει , λειτουργει , και  θα  καθομαι  να  το  θαυμαζω  οποτε  μπορω, μου  ειναι  αρκετο.

Εδω  παγκοσμιως  υπαρχουν  απειροι  καραγκιοζηδες , κρισοι ,  που  καταστρεφουν  τον  πλανητη  ετσι  για  την  πλακα  τους , την  ικανοποιηση  των  ανωμαλων  ορεξεων  τους , και  το  χαβαλε  τους.
Αγοραζουν  μια  Λαλακια  μερικων  εκατομυριων  ευρω  , την  βαζουν  στο  σαλονι  τους  και  φουσκωνουν  απο  ευχαριστηση  που  την  απεκτησαν , ασχετα  που  μ'αυτα  τα  χρηματα  θα  σωζοταν  μια  ολοκληρη  πολη  με  φαγητο  και  φαρμακα  για  μερες .
Ακομη  κι  εμεις  οι  μικρομεσαιοι  δεν  ζουμε  εις  βαρος  των  τριτων  χωρων , με  τα  3  κινητα  μας  και  το  φραπε  μας ?
Οι  ζωες  εκατομυριων  χανονται  για  τη  δικη  μας  καλοπεραση.
Οποτε  εμμεσα  ολοι  προκαλουμε  καταστροφη , μολυνση  , ακτινοβολια  κλπ  κι  ας  μην  κατηγορουμε  μονο  την  RF.Πολλα  πρεπει  να  κατηγορησουμε.

Μεσα  σε  στρατοπεδο  !!!!!  υπηρχε  επι  δεκαετιες  ΕΡΤ  με  κατακορυφη  κεραια  με  1 KW  , 24ωρης  εκπομπης !!!!! :Bored:  τι  δεχτηκαν  ολα  αυτα  τα  χρονια  οι  στρατιωτες ?  

Επισης  σε  διαφορα  φυλακια , αναμεταδοτες  κλπ , εκει  τι  γινεται ?

Ο  σταθμος  αυτος  επισης  με  τα  τοσα  βαττ  μπορει  καλιστα  αν  παραστει  αναγκη  να  υποστηριξει  την  αμυνα  με  προπαγανδιστηκες  εκπομπες  για  το  καλο  της  χωρας , που  αμφιβαλλω  αν  οι  ιδιωτικοι  αρπακ(ω)ληδες  του  κεντρου   θα  πραξουν.

MASTER  εγω  νιωθω  δεος  μονο   που  βλεπω  τις  Φωτο.

Ευχομαι  καποτε  να  ερθω  να  δω  το  εργαλειο  απο  κοντα , μπραβο !!!

----------

Danza (10-10-11), 

SIERA (10-10-11)

----------


## MAIKLKF

καποιους με τη γνομη μου μα επιτρεψτε μου να τη λεω ...ενταξει ειπαμε..
κιλοβατ αλλα εως ενος σημειου.....????
εχετε καθολου αναλογιστει....την απιστευτη αυξηση της γαμοασθενειας...ολα τα νοσοκομεια 
εχουν φτιαξει αναλογα τμηματα ενω πριν δεν ειχαν (πχ στην Αθηνα ηταν μονο ο Αγιος Σαββας)
θα μου πεις εγω φταιω .....ΟΧΙ ολοι φταιμε λιγο η πολυ ο καθενας μας

SORRY εαν σας χαλασα τη διαθεση....[/quote]
 Για το προβλιμα που εχηεις ειναι το ολοκλιρομενο Αν το 
αλαξης ολα καλλα

----------


## MAIKLKF

:Rolleyes:  θελο να φτιαξο εναν ενισχητη RF HF 1.6-30 mhz
με δυο CU43B πιος θα βοιθηση? :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> θελο να φτιαξο εναν ενισχητη RF HF 1.6-30 mhz
> με δυο CU43B πιος θα βοιθηση?



Μιχάλη καλώς ήρθες.
Άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα εδώ, γιαυτό που λές.

----------


## e-man+++

Υπερβολικά ισχυρό μηχάνημα.Δεν ξέρω τι ακτινοβολία βγάζει και πόσο επικίνδινη είναι.Οι χαμηλότερες συχνότητες λένε οτι είναι πιό ακίνδυνες.Αν λέιτουργει με 220 τραβάει ~115Α ρεύμα. Για να λειτουργήσει θα σου κοστίζει ~3,20ΕΥΡΩ/ΩΡΑ.

----------


## sigmacom

> Υπερβολικά ισχυρό μηχάνημα.Δεν ξέρω τι ακτινοβολία βγάζει και πόσο επικίνδινη είναι.Οι χαμηλότερες συχνότητες λένε οτι είναι πιό ακίνδυνες.Αν λέιτουργει με 220 τραβάει ~115Α ρεύμα. Για να λειτουργήσει θα σου κοστίζει ~3,20ΕΥΡΩ/ΩΡΑ.



Πολύ περισσότερα θα τραβάει, ίσως και τα διπλάσια. Δεν υπάρχει ενισχυτής RF με 100% απόδοση.

----------


## sv9cvk

> Πολύ περισσότερα θα τραβάει, ίσως και τα διπλάσια. Δεν υπάρχει ενισχυτής RF με 100% απόδοση.



 Ουτε ειναι καθαρα ωμικο φορτιο οποτε βαλε και τον συντελεστη στο κολπο (εκτος και αν χει πυκνωτες διορθωσης οποτε :OK:  :OK: )

----------


## RFPOWER

Ρε παιδιά έλεος μην τσιμπάτε. Αυτο που βλεπω στην φωτο ίσως κανει για την οδήγηση ενος μηχανηματος 25 KW

----------


## MASTER RF POWER

> Ρε παιδιά έλεος μην τσιμπάτε. Αυτο που βλεπω στην φωτο ίσως κανει για την οδήγηση ενος μηχανηματος 25 KW



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Ρε RFPOWER, αστα ρε *δεν ειναι για σενα αυτα!!!!* παιξε με κανενα SMART KIT , ή αγορασε κανενα παιχνιδακι απο τον Δεληγιαννη ....για να περνας την ωρα σου , και οταν...... μεγαλωσεις θα το ξανασυζητησουμε!!!!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Δεν ειναι κριμα να γινεσαι γραφικος???????


ΑΡΧΑΙΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΡΗΤΟ:

*Η ΗΜΙΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΑΘΕΙΑ*

----------


## RFPOWER

:Cool:  Διακρίνω κάποιο μικρό εκνευρισμό η μου φαίνεται?  Ίσως σε πειράζει λίγο η μεγάλη ισχύς. :Crying:   Εντάξει πλακά κάνω εάν είναι όπως τα λες τότε θα περιμένω όταν το τελειώσεις να σε ακούσω στην περιοχή μου. Φαντάζομαι ότι και άλλοι φίλοι εδω στο forum από όλη την Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο θα ήθελαν να σε ακούσουν.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

25 ή λιγοτερα δεν παιζει για μενα κανενα ρολο.

φωτογραφιες θα δουμε να γουσταρουμε λιγακι ?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ρε RFPOWER, αστα ρε *δεν ειναι για σενα αυτα!!!!* παιξε με κανενα SMART KIT , ή αγορασε κανενα παιχνιδακι απο τον Δεληγιαννη ....για να περνας την ωρα σου , και οταν...... μεγαλωσεις θα το ξανασυζητησουμε!!!!!!
> Δεν ειναι κριμα να γινεσαι γραφικος???????
> 
> 
> ΑΡΧΑΙΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΡΗΤΟ:
> 
> *Η ΗΜΙΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΑΘΕΙΑ*



φιλε RFPOWER στην ειπε βασικα.....ασχημα... 
παντως MASTER RF POWER το μηχανημα ποτε θα βγει στον αερα?

----------


## jeik

> Ρε παιδιά έλεος μην τσιμπάτε. Αυτο που βλεπω στην φωτο ίσως κανει για την οδήγηση ενος μηχανηματος 25 KW



απ'οτι  βλεπω  κανεις πλακα , επι  τη  ευκαιρια  ομως  θα  σχολιασω : εδω μεσα ο καθενας γραφει και δηλωνει οτι θελει ,  βλεπουμε καποια μηχανηματα και κεραιες ,αν ειναι fake η δεν ανηκουν σ'αυτον που τα ποσταρει προβλημα του , δεν προκειται να τα αγορασουμε κιολας .

----------


## jimk

25kw ειναι μεγαλη ισχυη αλλα η ερα sport βγαζει 300κw απο οτι ξερω ο αναμεταδοτης στα δολλιανα στην νετ μπορει να βγαλει 300κw sta uhf!allo αμα δεν τον δολευουν τοσο...παντος 25 κw σε σπιτι ειναι αρκετα...θα σε ακουνε σε ολα τα τηλ οι γειτονες!!

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπερα απο την κιλοβατώρα του 1431ΑΜ  :Thumbup1: 
(p.s το μηχανακι του MAster Of Power το εχουμε για οδηγηση εμεις)
η εξοδος μας ειναι:

*8974 / X-2159 TUBE EIMAC
*Plate Dissipation (Max.) 1,500 Kilowatts
Screen Dissipation (Max.) 15.0 Kilowatts
Grid Dissipation (Max.) 4.0 Kilowatts
Filament/Cathode Thoriated Tungsten
Voltage 16.3 VoltsCurrent 600 Amps

*Typical Operation
RF Amplifier Plate Modulated
PLATE VOLTAGE 20KV
SCREEN VOLTAGE 1000VOLT
PLATE CURRENT 95A
OUTPUT POWER 1384kw

*

----------


## dovegroup

> καλησπερα απο την κιλοβατώρα του 1431ΑΜ 
> (p.s το μηχανακι του MAster Of Power το εχουμε για οδηγηση εμεις)
> η εξοδος μας ειναι:
> 
> *8974 / X-2159 TUBE EIMAC*
> Plate Dissipation (Max.) 1,500 Kilowatts
> Screen Dissipation (Max.) 15.0 Kilowatts
> Grid Dissipation (Max.) 4.0 Kilowatts
> Filament/Cathode Thoriated Tungsten
> ...



Το "σιλό" που το έκρυψες για το πυραυλάκι σου ρε Τζίτζικα? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Ασε το βρήκα δίπλα στο πλησιέστερο εργοστάσιο ηλεκτρισμού με πυρηνική ενέργεια...

----------


## Phatt

Αυτα τα μηχανακια ειναι να τα ανοιγεις μια φορα τον χρονο σε καμια γιορτη, η σε κανενα πανηγυρι.Να πρεσαρεις για κανενα λεπτο, να ΑΝΑΒΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ,  να σε μετραν τα φιλαρακια στα μηκη και πλατη της γης και μετα του χρονου παλι...Η οπως ειπε ο jeik θα κανει θαυματα σε πολεμικη περιοδο, θα πατησει στα ισια τον εχθρικο ανταγωνισμο.Αξια η κατασκευη, προκαλει δεος, αλλα δεν ειναι για καθε μερα...Ας ελπισουμε μονο, οσοι φιλοι εχουν τετοιες κολοσιεαιες κατασκευες να εχουν και αισθηση της ευθυνης τους, αυτο ειναι κατι που το φερνεις απο το σπιτι σου, δε θα αλλαξεις καποιου τη γνωμη εδω επειδη γκρινιαξες σε 2-3 ποστ...Καλη τυχη μαγκες.

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σου  ρε  παναγιώτη , πάντα  μετρημένα  και  προσεγμενα  τα  γραφομενα  σου   :Smile: .

----------


## studio52

Αμα εχεις τα σωστα υλικα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βγει ενα τετοιο μηχανημα στα ΑΜ 25KW και εννοητε βεβαια να κατεχεις απο rf ,  εδω γνωστος ερασιτεχνης στα AM εχει φτιαξει 8 με 9 KW μηχανημα με 30 λυχνιες τυπου 813 και κανει εκπομπες με μουσικη.  MASTER RF μπραβο για την κατασκευη σου και υποθετω βεβαια οτι θα εχεις φιλτρο αρμονικων  στην εξοδο .  αντε και καλες εκπομπες

----------


## tzitzikas

> Το "σιλό" που το έκρυψες για το πυραυλάκι σου ρε Τζίτζικα?
> Ασε το βρήκα δίπλα στο πλησιέστερο εργοστάσιο ηλεκτρισμού με πυρηνική ενέργεια...



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  σωστά. μέσα έπεσες. απο τον δορυφόρο φαίνεται καλά. Εχει και καμινάδα πάνω για εξαερισμό Φ800 *

*

----------


## michaelcom

Μπορω να πω οτι εχω μεινει μα...κας!!!! τι ειναι αυτο το θηριο!!!! 

Πραγματικα βγαλε ακομα λιγες φοτο να το βλεπουμε να το καμαρωνουμε!!!

----------


## diwattos

> 25 ή λιγοτερα δεν παιζει για μενα κανενα ρολο.
> 
> φωτογραφιες θα δουμε να γουσταρουμε λιγακι ?



αμεσως εσυ μη χασεις... αντε φερε το 100 ρι να εκπεμψουμε λιγο τη κυριακη

----------

